# Arduino?



## SparkyOne (Jan 27, 2017)

I have a high efficiency Hybrid Vehicle project (4 patents) needing a controller/SW/data collection package. Presently using a Sevcon 3ph motor controller for the drive motor, I have need of the following from an overall vehicle controller/recorder:
-monitor/log/display 48VDC storage level
-display/log motor current, indicate when in regen mode
-display/log 48VDC generator current and voltage output
-monitor/log/display motor rpm (provides vehicle velocity)
-control (on/off) of engine/generator to source elec power, based upon voltage of storage

I'm a mech engr, with extensive elec pkg experience, yet not a real EE. If you have input, or interested in being part of this project, contact me.
[email protected]


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

No one use Arduino microcontrollers anymore. Teensy antiquated Arduino a long time ago.


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

Doesn't teensy use the horrible Arduino IDE?

ARM > AVR. The problem with microcontrollers is that there are so many of them.

I think what the OP wants is someone with some electronics and MCU knowledge to do some data logging, display and control a generator based on SOC of the battery.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

Sunking said:


> No one use Arduino microcontrollers anymore. Teensy antiquated Arduino a long time ago.


Kind of... AVR processors are garbage. They really aren't much cheaper than a 32 bit ARM processor and they've got less RAM, FLASH, and speed. But, Arduino has several different processors that are supported - AVR, SAM3X, etc. Teensy 3.5 and 3.6 are very nice boards and I do like them more than even the Arduino Due. But, they're pretty close to an Arduino Due and which you choose is kind of down to what you want to do. At any rate, both tend to be programmed from within the Arduino IDE and use the standard Arduino API. This allows one to get into the use of these more advanced boards with minimum hair pulling. 

For the op - I'd recommend the Teensy 3.6. It has CAN which you might need (though you must provide your own CAN transceiver. When in doubt use SN65HVD234) and it has an sdCard slot built in. This gives you excellent logging capability. You'll have to make up an adapter board that the Teensy plugs into. That board should have connectors, the CAN transceiver, and any I/O drivers you might need (optoisolators for input, transistor outputs, etc). But, the Teensy 3.6 is a great place to start.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

CKidder said:


> Teensy 3.5 and 3.6 are very nice boards and I do like them more than even the Arduino Due. But, they're pretty close to an Arduino Due and which you choose is kind of down to what you want to do.


Yep. I built a Joystick RC Controller and used Teensy because of the higher A/D resolution, Averaging, no need for Interrupt Timers, and all the mind numbing complex code to go with it. 

I made it both with Arduino and Teensy. The Teensy is just much more accurate and 1/4 the code. Might try working with Raspberry Pi


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

doobedoobedo said:


> Doesn't teensy use the horrible Arduino IDE?.


It truly is though. MBed is a lot better if you want to minimize toolchain installation headaches, and have a semi-normal looking paned IDE. NXP already has a k66 mbed offering

https://developer.mbed.org/platforms/?

Oh and a k66 cpu itself is like $16, and an atmega328 is $1.60.


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

I've tried MBed, it was OK.

I've used some NXP chips before (LPC11U35) and settled on their LPCXpresso eclipse based IDE. It actually wasn't too hard to port my Arduino code to use LPCOpen. Bonus of a massive speed advantage over AVR.

With ARM there's just such a wide choice. Pick whichever manufacturer or platform you feel comfortable with, there's bound to be something with the features you want.


----------

